# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Περιεργο προβλημα με διαδρομο SportsArt

## dear

Γεια σας παιδια.

Θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας για ενα προβλημα στον διαδρομο που παρουσιαστηκε μετα απο αρκετο καιρο αχρησιας ενω την 
τελευταια φορα πριν 2 χρονια περιπου δουλευε κανονικα.

Το προβλμα ειναι το εξης:

Ανοιγω τον γενικο διακοπτη και ενω το ποτενσιομετρο ταχυτητας ειναι τελειως κλειστο (που σημαινει οτι
το μοτερ δεν πρεπει να ξεκινησει), μολις βαζω τον μαγνητη στη θεση λειτουργιας, μετα απο μερικα 
δευτερολεπτα (5 sec περιπου), ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα, ανεβαζει ταχυτητα στο τερμα ισως και λιγο παραπανω,μετα
αρχιζει και κοβει εως να σταματησει τελειως και μολις σταματαει ξανααρχιζει παλι να αναβαζει ταχυτητα και αυτό
επαναλαμβανεται  συνεχως.

Οι ενεργειες που εκανα ηταν να τσεκαρω το IGBT transistor το οποιο παρ’ολο που εδειχνε ότι ηταν οκ το αλλαξα.
Τσεκαρισα τις γεφυρες ,τα διοδακια, τα μικρα transistors και τους ηλεκτρολυτικους οσο μπορουσα με το
Πολυμετρο. Το ποτενσιομετρο της ρυθμισης στροφων είναι οκ.
Εβγαλα για λιγο τελειως τον αισθητηρα στροφων και εκανε το ιδιο, μονο που δεν σταματουσε καθολου

Παρεμπιπτόντως  το μοντελο είναι το 1000L με την μικρη κονσολα που περιλαμβανει τα εξης 4 πληκτρα 
μεμβρανης: (+), (-), (MODE), (RESET) και τον ρυθμιστη στροφων.
Εχει μια μικρη οθονη υγρων κρυσταλων τυπου (00:00) και ξεχασα να αναφερω ότι το προ-τελευταιο ψηφιο είναι «C» και το τελευταιο είναι «0» σε ολες τις μετρησεις (ταχυτητα,θερμιδες, χρονος) εκτος από τους παλμους που δειχνει μονο το τελευταιο ψηφιο. 
Αν είναι ενδειξη σφαλματος τοτε είναι «C0» που όμως δεν ξερω τι σημαινει. 
.

Οσο αφορα τον διαδρομο είναι σε καλη κατασταση. Ο ιμαντας κυλαει ευκολα με χερια αλλα και με τα ποδια.

Αν εχει ετυχε σε καποιον κατι παρομοιο η μπορει να  εχει καποια γνωση θα παρακαλουσα για μια βοηθεια.

Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## spiros full

λογικα ο αισθητηρας βγηκε οφ.υποθετω τον καθαρισες καλα με ενα μαλακο πανακι.με λιγο οινοπνευμα.βγαλε ολες τις φισες και ξανα κουμπωσε τες.το ιδιο συμπτωμα εκανε κι ο δικος μου αλαξα αισθητηρα και ολα οκ.

----------


## chipakos-original

To encoder  στο μοτέρ να καθαρίσεις..............

----------


## spiros full

ναι σωστος  ο chipakos μπορει να ειναι το ποτενσιομετρο.

----------


## dear

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση σας

Τον αισθητηρα τον μετρησα και ειναι οκ.

Ειναι μαγνητικος και οταν περναει απο τον μαγνητη του βολαν του ραουλου κινησης του ιμαντα, κλεινουν οι επαφες και ξανα-ανοιγουν οταν απομακρυνθει.

Το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι ενα απλο ποτενσιομετρο των 12ΚΩ το οποιο ανοιγοκλεινοντας μεταβαλει την τιμη του απο 0 εως 12ΚΩ

Τωρα εχω ανοιξει την πλακετα του display μηπως βρω κατι.

----------


## dear

Γεια σας

Εχω συνδεσει την κονσολα με την πλακετα οδηγησης με το "+" και "-" στον αερα χωρις το μοτερ

Αυτο που ειδα ειναι οτι:

1) Το C0 δεν ειναι error αλλα πρεπει να εχει καει η χαλασει η καθετη δεξια γραμμη του display και δεν αναβει.
2) Η κονσολα φαινεται να δουλευει καλα.
3) Οι ακροδεκτες τροφοδοσιας του μοτερ δεχνουν μονιμως ταση 273v dc.
4) Οταν τοποθετω το μαγνητη ασφαλειας στη θεση χρησης μετα απο περιπου 10sec οπλιζει το ρελε ενω η dc ταση παραμενει σταθερη.
5) Μετα απο 10sec περιπου ξεοπλιζει και ξανα οπλιζει αλλα τοτε το ακουω που τρεμοπαιζει καποιες φορες που σημαινει οτι μαλλον πρεπει  να υπαρχει             προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια του ρελε και πρεπει να οπλιζει απο καποιο σφαλμα.

 Μαλιστα οταν το ακουω να τρεμοπαιζει τρεμοπαιζει και η οθονη.

 Κανονικα πρεπει να οπλιζει μονο όταν ξεκινα η περστροφη του ποτενσιομετρου του ρυθμιστη ταχυτητας.

 Ο ρυθμος οπλισης του ρελε φαινεται να είναι ιδιος με τον ρυθμο που ξεκινα το μοτερ και σταματα.

 Μαλλον εχω μπλεξει και θελει αρκετο ψαξιμο.

----------


## dear

Λοιπον παιδια μετα την εξαγωγη και του μοτερ και εχοντας την κονσολα, το drive motor και το μοτερ συνδεδεμενα
διαπιστωσα τα εξης:

1) Τροφοδοτοντας με 220v~  και με τον μαγνητη ασφαλειας εκτος, αναβει η κονσολα, το μοτερ δεν γυριζει, το ρελε δεν  οπλιζει και φυσικα η ταση στα ακρα του μοτερ ειναι 0v. Εως εδώ όλα καλα.
(Αυτό σημαινει ότι οι δοκιμες πρεπει να γινονται με φορτιο στους ακροδεκτες «+» και «-» δηλ.το μοτερ και οχι εν κενω)

2) Βαζοντας τον μαγνητη στη θεση για χρηση με τελειως κλειστο ρυθμιστη στροφων, μετα απο 10sec, ξεκινα το μοτερ σιγα σιγα και η ταση βεβαια ανεβαινει   προοδευτικα, χωρις ομως να εχει οπλισει το ρελε. 
(Οι ενδειξεις στην κονσολα, ταχυτητα θερμιδες, κ.λ.π. υπαρχουν κανονικα, εναλλασονται μεταξυ τους για να μπορει ο χρηστης να τις βλεπει ολες, αλλα     παραμενουν αμεταβλητες στο «0»)
 Σταματησε μονο οταν εβγαλα το κλειδι ασφαλειας.

3) Εχοντας παλι σε λειτουργια το μοτερ, οπλισα το ρελε με ξεχωριστη-εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια γυρω στα 8v (ισα ισα για να οπλισει) και το μοτερ εκοψε. 
 Μολις εκοψα την ταση στο ρελε και ξεοπλισε, μετα απο λιγο παλι ξεκινησε.
 Βεβαια το μοτερ κοβει και οταν φυγει ο μαγνητης ασφαλειας απ' τη θεση του, ανεξαρτητως του ρελε.

4) Οπλιζω το ρελε, κοβει το μοτερ (φυσικα με το κλειδι ασφ. στη θεση χρησης), ανοιγω τον ρυθμιστη στροφων 
 σε διαφορες θεσεις και παλι δεν ξεκινα το μοτερ.

5) Αν αφησω να ανεβασει ταχυτητα, η dc ταση φτανει στα 270v ενώ στην πινακιδα του μοτερ γραφει 180v (4300 rpm) 
    (Αυτο πιθανως να μην σημαινει κατι.)

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει καποιο σφαλμα και δεν υπαρχει καποιο σχεδιο, η εστω κατι παραπλησιο.

Αν υπαρχει καποιος από εσας  που να εχει παρομοια εμπειρια,  καποιο σχεδιο, η ξερει σε ποια βαθμιδα πρεπει να επικεντρωθώ,
Θα εκτιμουσα πολύ τη βοηθεια του.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## dear

Γεια σας παιδια

Να ενημερωσω τους ενδιαφερομενους, οτι μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο, το προβλημα τελικα ηταν η κονσολα, την οποια και τσεκαρισα (οτι μπορει καποιος να ελεγξει με ενα πολυμετρο), αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι.
Θεωρωντας λοιπον οτι το προβλημα πιθανως να ειναι στην EEPROM που (βρισκεται στην κονσολα), να εχασε δηλαδη καποια data η ολα), αλλαξα με ρισκο την κονσολα.
Το προβλημα λυθηκε και ο διαδρομος δουλευει κανονικα.
Αν λοιπον καποιος εχει καποιο περιεργο η παρομοιο προβλημα, το οποιο δεν εντοπιζεται στη πλακετα οδηγησης του μοτερ η στο μοτερ, και δεν βγαζει και
καποιο error, υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα αν και ειναι λιγο σπανιο, το προβλημα να ειναι στην κονσολα.

Ευχαριστω

----------

αλπινιστης (08-11-22), mikemtb73 (08-11-22), nikiforos. (08-11-22), r6assos (21-11-22)

----------

